# Juan Crisóstomo de Arriaga



## Stunt21

1806 - 1826

And I'm not wrong, lived just 20 years! (Not even 20 I think some say)
He's often known as "El Mozart español", the spanish Mozart, mostly because of his early death by Tuberculosis, but also because of his early abilities (he could play violin at the age of 3, and composed his first opera when he was just 13), and several coincidences; remember Mozart's complete name? it was "*Johannes Chrysostomus* Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart", which is not strange as the spanish one was born exactly 50 years after the genious one.

Enough words, I'll leave you with his 3rd string quartet, I hope you enjoy:





Plus the other parts you can see in the right part.

Greetings!


----------



## JSK

If he hadn't died at age 19, I feel he would have become a very important early Romantic/late Classical composer. His string quartets do not quite match up to Beethoven's or anything, but they are very good works, extraordinarily mature and well written for a teenage.


----------



## starry

I like the symphony. I first heard it in the first half of the 90s through a recording of it conducted by Jesús López-Cobos on LP. It has a quite Schubertian sound at times with good melodies throughout. If I had to pick out one highlight it might be the second theme in the slow movement which is very serene but with a touch of sadness.


----------



## jurianbai

He might be important Spanish romantic figure and I agree with prior comments . The string quartet is already in standard romantic regarding it this written in his teenage year.


----------

